# Halfmoon King Betta and more (picture heavy)



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

Here he is at Petco. You can see how big he really is. o.o

































I picked this poor guy up today. I know they say you shouldn't buy sick bettas but eh. He is currently in a quarantine tank being treated. (without flash)








(with flash)








Another I picked up today. He's a Delta. 









My buddy recovering nicely from fin rot.









My crowntail with a cute spot.


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Wow, what gorgeous bettas! I love your new guys. The sick one is so sad but cute! Hope he'll be fine! Your new delta is gorgeous, love his colors! They are like ice and snow.


----------



## monroe0704 (Nov 17, 2010)

The delta is BEAUTIFUL! I agree it's like snow and ice but with a little bit of warm sunshine melting it  The king is huge! and the sick betta will be gorgeous when he recovers!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Holy Crap!! I want that King!! He's gorgeous!!!


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

I seriously want that king! I am lusting! I have one that is that big named Sumo but he is dark with blue and red coloring (sometimes greenish). I just love how bulky they are. It makes them even cuter with the adorable betta face! Man I am totally keeping an eye out for one like that at Petco. (And I'm getting it whether my husband likes it or not!)


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

That king is HUGE D8 Oh lawd. I like him, though- even if he is like a big ol' sausage ;D


----------



## TheCrysCat (Mar 14, 2011)

I am so jealous of your delta tail... I love those colors on a betta.


----------



## denaliwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Whoa BIG boy! He's gorgeous. All your bettas are gorgeous! :O
I can't wait to see that little sicky guy get better. ^^


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks guys. ^^ I'll keep this updated and let you know how little Sickles is doing. And I'll try to get a pic of Mr. Sausage flaring. He does it so fast but its really cool. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice fish!!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Love the deltas colour he looks like a dragon (refer to scales around his head)


----------

